# R34GTR 2010 insurance



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Got a quote from existing insurer - £625 fully comp.

Direct Line - £1000
Elephant - £720
Numerous other companies - £730-1300(!)

A-PLAN - £580!!

Existing insurer - £580. Thanks again Keith Michaels. Always a pleasure to deal with Jeremy.:thumbsup:
T


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

I would've gone with A-Plan to teach your existing insurer not to rip you off, tbh.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Or, told your existing insurer you're going to A-Plan unless they give you a discount. 

Still, 580 quid isn't too bad for an R34. It will be even cheaper after your 21st birthday Toni


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

LOL, TBF they had already given me a cracking quote given the 95% of the other quotes I got. I think A Plan just wanted me back as I was an ex-customer and he was quite keen. KM were also very happy to keep me, so we're all happy.:thumbsup:

21, I wish.


----------



## Keith Michaels (Apr 3, 2009)

ru' said:


> I would've gone with A-Plan to teach your existing insurer not to rip you off, tbh.


I think thats abit unfair as I had already sent the renewal out a very good premium.

I then discounted my commission to keep the business so everyone was happy.

Many Thanks

Jeremy.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

It's a general statement; there's often no reward for loyalty with insurers, who give their best prices for new customers and try and recoup on existing ones. I understand business reasons etc.; it must be cut-throat out there.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Jeremy was a gent, as always, and I am very happy.:thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Keith Michaels said:


> I think thats abit unfair as I had already sent the renewal out a very good premium.
> 
> I then discounted my commission to keep the business so everyone was happy.
> 
> ...



Can't say fairer than that, I personally think anything under a grand is good.........with my history 



:chuckle:


----------



## MartyV (Apr 19, 2009)

How old are you Toni?


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

who is your policy underwritten by?  good price that.


----------



## GTRFOREVER (Mar 1, 2010)

yes come on come out with the real age


----------



## Keaney (Jul 18, 2008)

A-plan came up trumps for me over Greenlight


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Keith Michaels comes up trumps again!

Changed my number plate today and NO CHARGE!!

Brilliant, I've been charged admin fees in the past of up to £25. Can't argue that!:thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

ive been with a plan for 8 years, i think they are taking the pi&& lately though

so i will be changing


----------



## gtr-loz (Feb 10, 2006)

ive just got my r33 insured with keith micheals, through jeremy a-plan never even rang me back!


----------

